

Ask HN: Help finding a consultant/contractor - wallawe

I am a front end developer myself but I am at a loss here so what better to do than ask the HN community.<p>I have a family friend who is a serial entrepreneur and has several accomplished businesses in the physical goods realm. He and a couple other guys are teaming up to venture into the technical world (more specifically digital audio on the web). They have absolutely no technical expertise.<p>I am trying to put them in touch with a reputable and reliable firm that can provide folks that act as product managers and steer them in the right direction and one that also has a reputation for good reliable code that can be maintained over the long haul.<p>They are well bankrolled (can drop 100k+) and prefer to deal with firms only in the U.S. What advice or references would you provide for someone in their situation?<p>Thanks all<p>If you prefer private email, see my profile.
======
jeremyjh
They really need an invested co-founder with technical experience. A
consultant can help but really doesn't have the right incentives.

~~~
wallawe
Thanks for the response. That was my initial advice was to hire programmers
full time and give them skin in the game via substantial equity.

